# All Star Thread



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Now it's official! Chris Andersen AND JR Smith will participate in the Slam Dunk Contest! It's great to have two young players representing New Orleans, I think JR has the best chances to win cause Amare and Josh are "in game dunker" IMO. 

And other news that made me very angry! 

Okafor is replaced by AL JEFFERSON for the rookie challenge! what a joke! why not JR? 

on nba.com they have a poll concerning the dunk contest winner. Over 50 % say that Amare will win, just 16 % are for JR and 5 % for the Birdman. I hate nba.com polls!

Jefferson replaces Okafor 

Slam Dunk Contest


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They probably wanted to replace Okafor with another big man.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I hope one of them wins!! It will bring more good news on New Orleans season!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. is gonna win! It gotta be him, he is the sickest dunker I've ever seen!
Can't understand why J.R. isn't replacing Okafor because IMO he is going to get the 2 Rookie of the month award in a row and this is really making him qualified for the Rookie/Sophomore game!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> he is the sickest dunker I've ever seen!


he's a jammer, but don't call him the best dunker you've ever seen, there's a guy called Vince Carter, and there's a guy called James White, who does the between the legs dunk from the free throw line, ok?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> he's a jammer, but don't call him the best dunker you've ever seen, there's a guy called Vince Carter, and there's a guy called James White, who does the between the legs dunk from the free throw line, ok?



C'mon now, B Dizzle... He has done such an incredible dunk that I really think he is the sickest dunker ever (okay, I forgot about Vince...) but J.R. did a dunk where he touched the board with the ball adn then went under the basket and slammed it from the other side (I hope you guys get what I mean, otherwise you will have to watch the dunk contest tonight!!!)


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

believe me, there are many dunkers that are able to do that dunk, even one of my team does this jam!
Maybe you can call him the best dunker you've ever seen after tonight's contest


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I clearly thought JR should have been in the finals instead of Amare. Nash did the hardest part of that dunk even though it was a great dunk and I had never seen anything like that before. JR's first dunk was much better than any of the other dunks yet he tied with 45 with everyone else.

Im happy Josh Smith won. I like the homage to Dominique but JR should have had his chance in the finals.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

It's to bad neither of them made the Finals! It would have been nice to see JR Smith make it! But to get Anderson to make he we would have to give him atleast 50 more attempts!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've become a JR Smith fan after the dunk contest. The behind the back dunk was insane.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I've become a JR Smith fan after the dunk contest. The behind the back dunk was insane.


Im SOOOO glad...we need more fans in here. JR Smith is going to have a lot of bandwagoners in the coming years...Get on early Mr. Pacers Fan!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Im SOOOO glad...we need more fans in here. JR Smith is going to have a lot of bandwagoners in the coming years...Get on early Mr. Pacers Fan!!!


Heh, ever since I saw that windmill against the Pacers I kind of liked him, but the dunk contest sealed it. The Chris Anderson-JR Smith alley-oop trade-offs were pretty entertaining. Both players seemingly tried to screw with each other.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Well I clearly thought JR should have been in the finals instead of Amare. Nash did the hardest part of that dunk even though it was a great dunk and I had never seen anything like that before. JR's first dunk was much better than any of the other dunks yet he tied with 45 with everyone else.
> 
> Im happy Josh Smith won. I like the homage to Dominique but JR should have had his chance in the finals.



Agreed. Just wish LeBron would have been in it. I don't care what anyone says, a healthy LeBron would have been at the very least a great contender to win it.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Well I clearly thought JR should have been in the finals instead of Amare. Nash did the hardest part of that dunk even though it was a great dunk and I had never seen anything like that before. JR's first dunk was much better than any of the other dunks yet he tied with 45 with everyone else.



I agree, Amare's first dunk (the reverse pump dunk) wasn't a *45*! it was below 41, because Chris Andersen got only 41 and he jumped from the free-throw line...if Amare would have gotten 40, he and J.R. would have been tied...
J.R. told some reporter in a interview that he has got 2 dunks noone has ever seen adn he just came up with 1...so there has to be another one, I can't wait to see it ---> HOUSTON 2006!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

IMO, JR Smith had the best dunk of the night.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CP26 said:


> IMO, JR Smith had the best dunk of the night.


Yeah, agreed.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

CP26 said:


> IMO, JR Smith had the best dunk of the night.



I agree, and I'm really serious, this dunk has noone ever seen, it was a first in the dunk contest!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If LeBron James or Vince Carter did the dunks Josh Smith did, they would be getting so much hype now. But because Josh Smith plays for the Hawks, nobody is taking him serious.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

So Hornets fans, what was more embarassing? B Diddy missing everything on his blindfolded dunk attemp or Bidrman's 100 attempts at this yr's contest? :biggrin:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> So Hornets fans, what was more embarassing? B Diddy missing everything on his blindfolded dunk attemp or Bidrman's 100 attempts at this yr's contest? :biggrin:


It only took him 13 attempts for his first dunk. Well something like that. The judges said "that was his seventh attempt", but then he had a whole bunch of other attempts that I stopped counting. And yeah, I was embarrassed for him. But I digress, the people that are saying JR Smith had the best dunk, I would have agreed with you if he had got it on the first try. But I think the best dunk was Josh Smith's dunk over K-Mart. Amare wasen't anything special it was Steve Nash doing all the work. I think JR Smith was the second best dunker.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I just didnt find the dunk over Kenyon to be that special. So he jumped over a dude sitting in a chair Ive seen stuff like that before.  

Im not hating on Josh Smith, I liked his other dunks he just didnt bring anything new. JR was reinventing the dunk contest and he should have gotten his shot in the finals.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I just didnt find the dunk over Kenyon to be that special. So he jumped over a dude sitting in a chair Ive seen stuff like that before.
> 
> Im not hating on Josh Smith, I liked his other dunks he just didnt bring anything new. JR was reinventing the dunk contest and he should have gotten his shot in the finals.


Kmart was sitting down on the free throw line and he threw the ball up so it was an alley oop windmill over a big man. I think you are a bit blinded by the fact you're a J.R. Smith, just like I am blinded by the fact that I'm a J Smooth fan.

I thought there were 5 dunks that were worthy of a perfect 10 score. J Smooth's dunk over Kmart and his very last one with the 360 windmill tomahawk slam. J.R. Smith's first dunk with the behind the back move. And Amare's one off of Nash's head, and his between the legs reverse slam.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Kmart was sitting down on the free throw line and he threw the ball up so it was an alley oop windmill over a big man. I think you are a bit blinded by the fact you're a J.R. Smith, just like I am blinded by the fact that I'm a J Smooth fan.
> 
> I thought there were 5 dunks that were worthy of a perfect 10 score. J Smooth's dunk over Kmart and his very last one with the 360 windmill tomahawk slam. J.R. Smith's first dunk with the behind the back move. And Amare's one off of Nash's head, and his between the legs reverse slam.


Im in no way blinded by the fact that I am a JR Smith fan. JR's second dunk wasnt that impressive either. 

Ive seen people jump over people before and KMart was sitting in a chair. That probably made KMart a litle shorter than me. Josh Smith could jump over me with no problem so I dont see it as that big of a deal. Ive seen windmills before, but the homage to Dominique was very nice. You could tell he was thinking about this before the event and I give Josh tons of credit for that. His free-throw line dunk was the same ole thing too.

Ive never seen an around the back dunk before and I just felt it was the dunk of the night. Josh Smith won fair and square cause he beat the pants off of Amare, but not having JR in the finals with him was a travesty.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JR Smith stole the behind the back dunk from NBA Live. Even the TNT crew said that. I'm not really big on being the 1st to do this dunk, I don't think that matters that much. J Smooth did Vince's 360 windmill from 2000, but it looked nice so I didn't care.

BTW, I think Josh Smith could have jumped from behind the free throw line (would have been a first). He just messed up his timing.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> J Smooth did Vince's 360 windmill from 2000, but it looked nice so I didn't care.


VC spinned in the other direction as Josh did...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> VC spinned in the other direction as Josh did...


Well, Smooth is a lefty..

Damn what is it with Lefty superstars in Atlanta? :laugh:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Josh's 360 windmil was more difficult than the one Carter did 2000


----------

